# Ever since Arcade Fire did it...



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It seems to me, that ever since Arcade Fire did it, all of the hipster bands have jumped on board and have extra drums on stage. I'm not saying that Arcade Fire invented it or anything but their success has certainly kicked off a trend to have at least one drum close to center stage for the lead singer to bang away on at some point in their performance.

One example which really drove this home for me was that the performers on Saturday Night Live for the past 2 weeks have both done it. It is one of those things that has me shaking my head as soon as I notice the extra drum up front..."no, not again..."

Do your own thing. Don't do someone else's trip just on the outside chance that some people will not have seen the other people doing it and think it is yours.

Please.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's all been done before. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with bands going outside the norm in terms of live performances. After all, rock n' roll shouldn't have any rules - do what you wanna do, even if you're ripping someone else off. We've all done it either intentionally or unintentionally.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me it's not much different than a lead singer playing tambourine. As long as they can actually play the damn thing and it adds something to the performance, then go for it.

And, for what it's worth, I actually haven't seen this. Though I'm not really a fan of Arcade Fire or SNL. (Not that I don't like them, I just haven't taken the time to give them any attention.)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bw66 said:


> As long as they can actually play the damn thing and it adds something to the performance, then go for it.


...and here's where it really rubs me the wrong way...most often it isn't even in the mix. They do it for the impression that the singer is really adding to the song and really working it with the drama of the effort put into hitting the drum (perhaps?). Not saying that every time the drum shows up that it is a prop only but often it isn't in the mix but the singer is just pounding away on it. Like someone dancing out on to the stage with a flute and adding all of these histrionics but the flute in completely inaudible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I went to see The Paupers at Expo '67, _they_ had a couple of extra toms at the front that were used for a tune or two (chiefly, this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7_s6kfsZws ). So, not really a new gimmick, or directly attributable to Arcade Fire.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Jimmy Page ripped off Eddie Phillips by using a violin bow on his guitar. Not to mention all the other artists that Page lifted songs from for Led Zeppelin I.

Nothing is new in music, everything is just rehashed and reinterpreted.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I kinda like what Half Moon Run does - distributed percussion (drums and keys):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFTx6fZbkWw


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

As an aside my Dad was a greaser / rocker in the 60's and thought that The Beatles and Hendrix were hippie hipsters.

So people's perception of pop culture trends hasn't changed either.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Er...



smorgdonkey said:


> I'm not saying that Arcade Fire invented it or anything but their success has certainly kicked off a trend


So...yeah...it just seems ridiculous that people are 'suddenly' getting the idea that thy should have another drum up front for a song or two.


...and I haven't found any Radiohead that I have enjoyed. Just can't do it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when kid rock was just comin up, literally right after his first album came out, i saw him do his thing. he did something i never saw anyone else do. 

his band settled into a nondescript jam, and each person did a solo on their instrument. in the middle of the solo, _while they were playing_, kid rock would slip in on their instrument one hand at a time, then slip out the same way, having introduced the player and having done some of the solo in between. when he did it with the drums it had a more dramatic effect, from using both hands and both feet.. i thought it was a cool trick, i haven't seen anyone else do it before or since.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neatest thing I ever saw done with drums was the drummer for the late great horn/flute player Rahsaan Roland Kirk. He had a Columbian drummer, whose name escapes me. The guy had tubes from the little air-holes in the side of his snare drum, going to a mouthpiece, such that he could blow into the snare and change the internal pressure and pitch. And believe me, this guy had cheeks like Dizzy Gillespie, and could make the snare go up and down, while he whacked away on it. One of the few times I could say about a drummer "Man, that cat can *blow*!"


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

talking about copycat ideas..

How about.....

Female bass player that can only handle one note per bar.

For the smart asses that will point out that Tal Wilkenfeld is a great bass player, let me save you the trouble. I allready know that.

For every girl bass players as capable as Tal, it seems there are a thousand of the "other" kind.

G.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

IS the second picture from the top from a band called the Pixies.?

G.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> That's Kim Deal.
> 
> ...


I consider The Pixies bass player a very poor excuse of a musician..
Having 2 tits, somehow should not elevate anyone into thinking that they can actualy play anything. 
That is only surpassed by the complete incompitance of that whole band. 
If there was a category of worst bands ever, the Pixies would be the mascot.
I will offer this video as proof ...please watch the first song if you can , and you will know what I mean..
G.

[video=youtube;Y4jQAik8gpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4jQAik8gpc&amp;list=PL3C048E797750C347&amp;featur e=player_detailpage[/video]




If you ask me nicely, I'll tell you exactly how I feel about that band.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> As an aside my Dad was a greaser / rocker in the 60's and thought that The Beatles and Hendrix were hippie hipsters.
> 
> So people's perception of pop culture trends hasn't changed either.


I love hearing stuff like this. It's soooo hard to grasp the full picture of an era you weren't a part of and little tidbits like this are super cool to me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> I consider The Pixies bass player a very poor excuse of a musician..
> Having 2 tits, somehow should not elevate anyone into thinking that they can actualy play anything.
> That is only surpassed by the complete incompitance of that whole band.
> If there was a category of worst bands ever, the Pixies would be the mascot.
> ...


I don't know. They're pretty popular. That song sucked, but they have some pretty decent tunes. Also, if I was a big fan, I would love that whole discussion/talk thing they did - more bang for the buck and a glimpse into their goings on. She does stink at bass playing though.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Having 2 tits, somehow should not elevate anyone into thinking that they can actualy play anything.


How many "tits" do you have?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> How many "tits" do you have?


 psst they are called manboobs ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> when kid rock was just comin up, literally right after his first album came out, i saw him do his thing. he did something i never saw anyone else do.
> 
> his band settled into a nondescript jam, and each person did a solo on their instrument. in the middle of the solo, _while they were playing_, kid rock would slip in on their instrument one hand at a time, then slip out the same way, having introduced the player and having done some of the solo in between. when he did it with the drums it had a more dramatic effect, from using both hands and both feet.. i thought it was a cool trick, i haven't seen anyone else do it before or since.


I saw that. I was pretty amazed that he was capable on every instrument. I think he said something like he heard people saying 'rappers are not musicians' or something so he would work learning the different instruments. Yeah...that blew me away when he played all of them.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, I didn't expect you to buy into that one. I'm surprised you didn't slag Sonic Youth too, though in fairness you probably have no idea who they are. Regardless, in my books, anyone who makes a significant contribution to two of the greatest albums in modern music ("Surfer Rosa" and "Doolittle") gets a pass for any lack of technical proficiency.
> And dislike for The Pixies is hardly reason to hate on female bass players. Do you honestly think there are a greater proportion of crappy female bass players than crappy male bass players in the world? I've seen a whole ton of crappy male bass players.


First, I'll stand behind my assesment of the Pixies as I have made it common knowledge and tried to give a sample of why I think that way.

You will also have to stand by your assesment of "two of the greatest albums in modern music ("Surfer Rosa" and "Doolittle")" as per you declaration.
NO, I dont know those albums and yes you are allowed your opinion. Theres plenty of music to go around for everyone.

Secondly, my dislike of the Pixies is music related and not personal....I dont hate the female bass player, I just dont think shes close to being remotely good. I would prefer to listen to someone who is talented like Tal.

Finally...YESSSS i do think there are a lot of crappy female bassplayer these days ...THAT WAS MY WHOLE POINT ..

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Female bass players rule!


I believe you forgot Julie Slick.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

GTmaker said:


> ...
> 
> Finally...YESSSS i do think there are a lot of crappy female bassplayer these days ...THAT WAS MY WHOLE POINT ..
> 
> ...


/me checks calendar. Discovers it's no longer 1954.

Neil

PS: Arrghh sorry bluzfish, didn't mean to thumb you down. A slip of the mouse.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Option1 said:


> PS: Arrghh sorry bluzfish, didn't mean to thumb you down. A slip of the mouse.


That's okay. I need a good slap in the face sometimes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> when kid rock was just comin up, literally right after his first album came out, i saw him do his thing. he did something i never saw anyone else do.
> 
> his band settled into a nondescript jam, and each person did a solo on their instrument. in the middle of the solo, _while they were playing_, kid rock would slip in on their instrument one hand at a time, then slip out the same way, having introduced the player and having done some of the solo in between. when he did it with the drums it had a more dramatic effect, from using both hands and both feet.. i thought it was a cool trick, i haven't seen anyone else do it before or since.


Interesting that you would use Kid Rock as an example of originality, considering his biggest hit was sampled from a Warren Zevon song.

Just saying.

I think the reality is that imitation is all around us. Why do people adopt the latest buzz words? Why does everyone have to say "it's all good" or "sweet" or "bonus" in response to almost anything?

It's the way humans are wired. We all do it and then criticize others who do the same.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

How did this get from extra drums to female bassist's


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Interesting that you would use Kid Rock as an example of originality, considering ....




i didn't intend to use him as an example of originality. at least, not the kind you are referring to. i was more talking about him doing something with the drums and other instruments. but also, the song you refer to is far from being his biggest hit. a minor one afaict. his show (at that time anyhow) was a sort of southern rock-rap thing, which was an original pairing of it's own at the time. he's shown some originality in his work here and there, but tbo, i'm not really a fan past his first record.
that, and he bought me a beer at that show, and hung out at the bar with a bunch of us just chillin. he seemed like a cool guy at the time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Interesting that you would use Kid Rock as an example of originality, considering his biggest hit was sampled from a Warren Zevon song.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...


On a side, I tell people that I came up with the return phrase "it's going" when people ask how it's going. If you do it convincingly, people lose their shit. My wife is a victim of this.

she gets me back by saying Madonna can kick my ass. I don't know why she says it, and I have no idea why I get angry. I can take her.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> On a side, I tell people that I came up with the return phrase "it's going" when people ask how it's going. If you do it convincingly, people lose their shit. My wife is a victim of this.
> 
> she gets me back by saying Madonna can kick my ass. I don't know why she says it, and I have no idea why I get angry. I can take her.


Oi, and don't start bringing up her earlier years or I'll throttle you.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Gail Ann Dorsey...Case Closed!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I consider The Pixies bass player a very poor excuse of a musician..
> Having 2 tits, somehow should not elevate anyone into thinking that they can actualy play anything.
> That is only surpassed by the complete incompitance of that whole band.
> If there was a category of worst bands ever, the Pixies would be the mascot.
> ...


1) No need for misogeny, there, pal.

2) Bass-playing CAN be an art, performed by virtuosos, but can also be the band equivalent of playing right field: that is, the instrument that a person who is a core member of the group of friends that _forms_ the band can play acceptably within a short period of time. Nobody has to tell that person they're not good enough to be in the band, and if they play a strong role in shaping the way the band thinks about its sound, the importance of their place in the band is entirely separate from how many notes they can play quickly.

And if we want to get ugly about it, I give you Sid Vicious and Dee Dee Ramone.
Having 2 or more tattoos and a drug habit, somehow should not elevate anyone into thinking that they can actually play anything.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> 1) No need for misogeny, there, pal.


^ this & this ↓



GTmaker said:


> Finally...YESSSS i do think there are a lot of crappy female bassplayer these days ...THAT WAS MY WHOLE POINT
> G.



[video=youtube_share;sw6ndZNLYUA]http://youtu.be/sw6ndZNLYUA[/video]


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Of course!
> 
> I forgot Rhonda Smith as well...


You forgot Meshell Ndegeocello.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

back to drums

[video=youtube;RSLP1FCREBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSLP1FCREBA[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading Fail on my part.



nkjanssen said:


> No, I got her! My original post included pictures but not names. She's in there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GTmaker- I have no idea why you made a point of singling out female bass players versus bass players in general but you've obviously got some sort of issue in that regard. As for 'ability' or 'talent'... they do not equate to technical skill, a musician is an artist and if they way in which they express their art is not technical, it is no less valid. In fact, I would often take great 'feel' or over technical ability. Some players have one or the other and some have both... it's too bad you can't appreciate that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

But YOU HAVE to admit...

females kinda do suck at things.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> But YOU HAVE to admit...
> 
> females kinda do suck at things.


...I wish...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> GTmaker- I have no idea why you made a point of singling out female bass players versus bass players in general but you've obviously got some sort of issue in that regard. As for 'ability' or 'talent'... they do not equate to technical skill, a musician is an artist and if they way in which they express their art is not technical, it is no less valid. In fact, I would often take great 'feel' or over technical ability. Some players have one or the other and some have both... it's too bad you can't appreciate that.


Not female, so I don't know if it applies here but I think Duck Dunn has laid down some of the simplest, most soulful bass lines in musical history.

Victor Wooten blows me away with his technical ability.

Great bass players just fit in wherever the arrangement takes them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

getting back extra drums again......

don't forget Todd Rundgren

[video=youtube;ZclddLcOYYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

These guys have extra drums 

[video=youtube;AqZceAQSJvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZceAQSJvc[/video]

And of course the Dead had double drums since 67


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I see COngas set up away from the drumset and not off to the side for a percussionist, I think--Ian Gillan.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmm. I host/play at a weekly jam. We get to leave pa gear and drums there. The bass player showed up with another set of drums from Value village for $29.99....

:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> hmmm. I host/play at a weekly jam. We get to leave pa gear and drums there. The bass player showed up with another set of drums from Value village for $29.99....
> 
> :smiley-faces-75:


We need pictures--or at least I would like to see what a $29.99 drumset looks like.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think its cool, if the song calls for it.
It kind of de-constructs music to its most basic form. Almost tribal.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For a few years I played bass in a band with two drummers (one on hand drums and one on a kit), plus the frontman/singer played guitar and hand drums. Awesome sound when it worked, which was most of the time, but not every arrangement called for the full monty. All of them had music degrees, though only one was in percussion, as far as I know. 

They gotta be good or it just sounds like a kindergarten class marching in circles with tambourines and plastic drums.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

